# Trip Advice Please (North Rim Grand Canyon, and possibly Brice)



## scottkinfw (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry, but I didn't know where else to post this question.

I am headed for North Rim and Brice this June for about 10 days.

If anybody has suggestion about spots to shoot, or other places to visit I would appreciate it. I will have a rental car. I think a stop at Valley of Fire on the way to the Canyon would be good.

I would also appreciate any technical or gear recommendations. 

Thanks in advance.

sek


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 27, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Sorry, but I didn't know where else to post this question.
> 
> I am headed for North Rim and Brice this June for about 10 days.
> 
> ...



I noticed your title said "possibly Bryce" and the only good advice I can give you is drop the "possibly." Of the two, I find Bryce Canyon to be more photogenic (if a location can be photogenic). I have only been to Bryce once and I found it more beautiful than the Grand Canyon, overall, and totally different.


----------



## surapon (Apr 27, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Sorry, but I didn't know where else to post this question.
> 
> I am headed for North Rim and Brice this June for about 10 days.
> 
> ...



Dear Sek.
Yes, in this June 2014 start June6 th. to June 14 th.I will visit At National Park in Utah too, Start At Las Vegas to Brian Head, and the next day at Zion park,----Bryce Cannon, Escalanie, Kodakchrome Basil, Moab town, The Arches, Canyonland, Monument Valley, Page, Horseshoe at Sunset, Horseshoe Bend , Antelope , Brian Head, Glenn Canyon, Brian Head and Go back to Las Vegas.
Sorry, I do not know where I am going, Because My older sister and my Brother in-law set up the schedule for my wife and me---I just go with them and shoot the photos---Ha, Ha, Ha, I will go with my full load of photography equipment that fit on my largest back pack, + belly belt pack + Great Fiber glass Tripods, and enjoy my wonderfull trip.
See you there.
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (Apr 28, 2014)

Surapon, I don't see a 300mm f/2.8 lens in that kit. You need to beef yourself up so you can lug one of those around too 

As I was reading up on fancy lenses this weekend, I came across my new fantasy lens, the Nikon 300mm f/2!!! It weighs like 15 lbs. I totally "need" one to add to my kit


----------



## surapon (Apr 29, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Surapon, I don't see a 300mm f/2.8 lens in that kit. You need to beef yourself up so you can lug one of those around too
> 
> As I was reading up on fancy lenses this weekend, I came across my new fantasy lens, the Nikon 300mm f/2!!! It weighs like 15 lbs. I totally "need" one to add to my kit




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear my friend yorgasor.
NO Lens 300 mm F/ 1.2 in this trip, That 25 pounds , super fast Lens just for the X-Rated Photos of my next door neighbor ( Just married Couple) at my left side of my home = 200 feet of their bed room's Big Windows from my deck----Ha, Ha, Ha.---Have to be fast lens, Because fast action in the dark of the night----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Good night, Sir---Now, I must go on my deck to set up the monster lens for every night actions.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you, done!



Old Sarge said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I didn't know where else to post this question.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Surapon and thanks for writing. I am honored. I read your posts all the time.

You have a few more toys than I do. I can make some suggestions to you too. You have a lot of territory to cover, so plan for that. Plus, you may want to spend more than a day at several places like Zion, and the slots.
I was in Page last November and you should look at X canyon with overland tours. It isn't as nice as Antelope, but it is a good starting point because Charlie only takes 3 (serious) photographers at a time. You will be the only people in the canyon, so you can take your time and learn low light photography, and Charlie is very helpful. You will need a good tripod. Be in good shape, because you have to get down to the canyon, which is a bit of a climb.

Antelope Canyon (Upper and Lower) are bigger, more colorful, and more photogenic. On the other hand, you will be crowded out by tourists with iPads etc. taking pictures. I don't remember which one I went to, but there is a difference, so do some research. Despite crowds, it is well worth the trip. You need to be patient to get a clean shot.

One MAJOR TIP: in the canyons when you shoot up, do NOT get the sky or sunlight anywhere near the lens or the flare will degrade your contrast.

With Horseshoe Bend I brought a 14mm Samyang and it was barely wide enough. The lighting during the day isn't the best as the sun tends to shine into the lens. May want to consider golden hours for this trip. For the canyons, time doesn't matter, except a few times of year, you can see light beams going to the floor of the canyon.

While in Page, you may want to get up before the sun and take pics of the power plant as the sun comes up. There are some nice bluffs in the area too.

In Zion, get some input as to where is the best place and time. I spent one day there, and I didn't get optimal vantage points, though did get some spectacular shots.

I'll look forward to hearing about your trip.

Thanks again.

sek






surapon said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I didn't know where else to post this question.
> ...


----------



## surapon (Apr 29, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Hey Surapon and thanks for writing. I am honored. I read your posts all the time.
> 
> You have a few more toys than I do. I can make some suggestions to you too. You have a lot of territory to cover, so plan for that. Plus, you may want to spend more than a day at several places like Zion, and the slots.
> I was in Page last November and you should look at X canyon with overland tours. It isn't as nice as Antelope, but it is a good starting point because Charlie only takes 3 (serious) photographers at a time. You will be the only people in the canyon, so you can take your time and learn low light photography, and Charlie is very helpful. You will need a good tripod. Be in good shape, because you have to get down to the canyon, which is a bit of a climb.
> ...




Dear Sek
Thousand thanks for your Tricks and Comments about the Great National parks Trip---That will be the best one in my life time, I already print your post and will use as my guide lines.
Yes, I have Tamron 11-17 MM. too and I will bring Canon EF 17-40 L, and I will bring 8 mm Bower Fish eye Lens too.

Thank you, Sir.
Surapon

PS: I will bring my dear Canon TS-E 24 mm F/ 3.5 L MK II ( Rotate the Lens to Horizontal / Shift) to shoot 3 Photos as Shift Left, Middle location and Shift Right = 3 Photos and combine to be 1 Picture as Panoramic Picture.


----------



## surapon (May 5, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Sorry, but I didn't know where else to post this question.
> 
> I am headed for North Rim and Brice this June for about 10 days.
> 
> ...



Dear Sek my friend.
Thanks for Recommend " Photo/ Safari Vest" for me on this Great Trip., After see The Photos of this Great Vest, I will go to the local Camera Shop,to try on---If They do not have, I will order from Amazon. Yes, This will add to my Vest Collection for most of Difference Photos Trips.
Have a great Work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## dgatwood (May 7, 2014)

If you get the chance, check out Navajo Bridge. There's a relatively new bridge (1994) between the north and south rims there, and they've turned the old bridge into a pedestrian bridge. It's narrow enough at that spot that you can walk across from one side to the other, and you'll often see folks rafting down the river below you.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 12, 2014)

If it isn't too late, be sure to get a light colored vest with mesh to allow for air flow. It will get hot out there and you will need the ventilation. Remember, in the winter you can always add layers.

Scott



surapon said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I didn't know where else to post this question.
> ...


----------



## JPAZ (May 12, 2014)

To add to what others have said, June is the dryest and hottest month in the region. Even at altitude, the sun can be tough. Lot's of sun protection, a hat with a very large brim and (can't emphasize this enough) lot's of fluids are a necessity. Oh, and DON'T reach under any rocks unless ylu really want to get a closeup with a long critter that has a rattling tail.

Seriously, I live here. It is incredibly beautiful. You will love the trip. Just be careful


----------



## surapon (May 12, 2014)

Thousand Thanks to all of my friends, for your great Comments/ Recommendatio.
I will use your comments, Special WILL NOT PUT MY BODY/ HANDS? FINGERS under the Rick.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## scottkinfw (May 13, 2014)

Thank you I will put it on the list.

sek



dgatwood said:


> If you get the chance, check out Navajo Bridge. There's a relatively new bridge (1994) between the north and south rims there, and they've turned the old bridge into a pedestrian bridge. It's narrow enough at that spot that you can walk across from one side to the other, and you'll often see folks rafting down the river below you.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (May 17, 2014)

I did a similar trip last summer.

Zion - Big Horn Sheep will be along the east of the tunnel crossing the road by 9 am or so. They will walk within 15 feet of you if you are quite and don't move much. I got a few frames of them head butting. This is a great morning shoot. The narrows is better from 11am to 3pm or so, otherwise not enough light gets into the canyon. Rent walking shoes/sticks for the hike, they are heavy but will protect your feet, worth the extra few dollars, plus your own shoes remain dry for the next day  The sun sets more to the south of the canyon that what it feels like so plan accordingly. The sun rises inline w/ the east entrance.

Antelope Canyon area - I have shot upper Antelope it is really cool and the required guide knows when to go again, mid day so you have plenty of time for morning/evening shoots of more open terrian - Highly recommend getting a guide to take you to White Pockets, go to the Bureau of Land Management in Kanab Utah at 9 am the day before and get a permit for either North or South Coyote Butte - South is almost always available. Only 20 people on either N/S Coyote Per day. Go to Flickr and check out the pix. Other sites are buckskin gulch and wire pass - a very long slot canyon. Again slot canyons are best when the sun is high as they are that thin and little light gets to bottom on the edges of the day. 

T/S is a good tool for Zion as you are right up against the cliffs.

Would do this trip again in a heartbeat, but daughter wants to go to Yellowstone.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 18, 2014)

Hey Surapon.

I was scouting about for more "attractions" while on my western adventure, and came across somethings you might want to look into as well.

First, I just booked a half day mule ride for The North Rim Grand Canyon http://grandcanyonforever.com/mule-rides

They have one along the rim and one that goes into the canyon and you can google reviews to see which you may like better. I'm going in. You can also go for the quickie 1 hour ride.

In Vegas there are two other things of possible interest. One is The Gangster museum that just opened up in May- rumor has it that there was alleged mob activity in Vegas, but that seems far fetched (sarcasm)

Another way cool thing for photographers is The Bone Yard. http://www.neonmuseum.org/

Here they have retired neon signs, some restored, some rusting away. Given good lighting, it would promise to be a photographic marvel. 

One other stop along that I plan to hit very early on my way north is Valley of Fire. Will catch some golden hour shots and then get back on the road north to Grand Canyon.

If anybody else has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. I also appreciate all the other ideas so far- Thanks all.

Scott


surapon said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I didn't know where else to post this question.
> ...


----------



## surapon (May 18, 2014)

Thank you, sir, Dear Scott my friend, Yes I will go to the place that you recommend.
Have a great Week end.
Surapon


----------



## JPAZ (May 18, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> First, I just booked a half day mule ride for The North Rim Grand Canyon http://grandcanyonforever.com/mule-rides



IMHO, and this IS just an opinion......I've never seen a mule riding tourist who looked happy in the saddle. I'd rather walk. Plus, they limit what you can carry and I'll bet they don't allow photos from the saddle. And, you are on their schedule and will only be on parts of trails where they go. Walking, you can take your time, linger, and have more choices. And, if you are of that type, you can carry all you want to your heart's content including a tripod, etc.

YMMV.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 19, 2014)

Excellent points JPAZ.

Here are my thoughts. First, I scheduled my trip during the harsh noon to 4 hours, so photography won't be optimal. It is something different to do, and yes, I may regret it. I did however go on a mule trip while in Hawaii (muleman.com) to see the leper colony and it was actually beautiful and fun (wasn't into photography at the time).

There are limitations- no backpacks/bags, only one camera. You can shoot when you ride.

I will be finished in time go out and get some golden hour shots.

I'll give it a try and report back. 

Thanks for the input.

Any thoughts on the Gangster Museum of Valley of Fire?

Scott



JPAZ said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > First, I just booked a half day mule ride for The North Rim Grand Canyon http://grandcanyonforever.com/mule-rides
> ...


----------



## JPAZ (May 19, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Any thoughts on the Gangster Museum of Valley of Fire?



Sorry, but I don't know anything abut that museum.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 11, 2014)

So how is the trip going?



surapon said:


> Thank you, sir, Dear Scott my friend, Yes I will go to the place that you recommend.
> Have a great Week end.
> Surapon


----------

